# E' Ufficiale! Porta sfiga ... ed altro



## Mari' (29 Marzo 2011)

*I lunedì dell'imputato Berlusconi *
​ 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3v_cz8LnEs

Buongiorno a tutti, il tempo di fare le condoglianze a Angela Merkel,  l’ultima vittima delle nomination porta sfiga di Berlusconi, sapete che  non appena Frattini ha annunciato un’iniziativa comune franco – tedesca  sulla Libia, la Merkel ha perso rovinosamente le elezioni, la sua  speranza è che si smarchi dalla linea Berlusconi, in modo che potrà  garantirsi un sereno e proficuo e meraviglioso futuro politico, il tempo  di avvertire che è partita la battaglia per chiudere Anno Zero e quindi  altre trasmissioni di approfondimento televisivo per un mese e mezzo  con la scusa delle elezioni amministrative, esattamente come era stato  fatto l’anno scorso.



continua​ http://www.beppegrillo.it/2011/03/passaparola_lun_99/index.html​ 

:mrgreen: :mrgreen:​


----------



## lothar57 (29 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *I lunedì dell'imputato Berlusconi *​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vi racconto un'amenita,:il candidato Sindaco Pd di Bo ieri in radio ha detto che,sembra follia ma e'vero:

1)Il Bologna deve tornare in serie A(e'gia'successo 3 anni fa'....)
2)Mi sono sbagliato intendevo deve tornare in serie B.....

Bersani salta sulle seggiola.....e piovono disdette di''voto''...
Capito chi ci mandano?Un Sindaco che non cosnosce la citta'...


----------



## Sterminator (30 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Vi racconto un'amenita,:il candidato Sindaco Pd di Bo ieri in radio ha detto che,sembra follia ma e'vero:
> 
> 1)Il Bologna deve tornare in serie A(e'gia'successo 3 anni fa'....)
> 2)Mi sono sbagliato intendevo deve tornare in serie B.....
> ...


Da voi invece "AAA...CANDIDATO CERCASI!"...:mrgreen:

pure dalla Casa Circondariale ve danno picche?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (30 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Da voi invece "AAA...CANDIDATO CERCASI!"...:mrgreen:
> 
> pure dalla Casa Circondariale ve danno picche?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


io no abito per fortuna a Bo,provincia,e cque non andrei a votare..anche Berselli entusiasma poco....


----------



## Minerva (30 Marzo 2011)

che è successo a marì?


----------



## Amoremio (30 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> che è successo a marì?


sta a vedere che è emigrata spintaneamente pure lei


a me sta modalità non piace neanche per lei come non mi piacque per altri per cui lei ha tanto gioito


----------



## Minerva (30 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sta a vedere che è emigrata spintaneamente pure lei
> 
> 
> a me sta modalità *non piace neanche per lei come non mi piacque per altri per cui lei ha tanto gioito*


esatto.


----------



## Amoremio (30 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> esatto.


non faccia così e non si prenda confidenze, prego

se no poi ci accusano di far cricca 
e ci bannano per rivelazione privata di ricette gastronomiche

io non conosco questa donna
che si sappia

e non sono stata io a far domande indiscrete sui suoi uccelli:kungfu:


----------



## Minerva (30 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non faccia così e non si prenda confidenze, prego
> 
> se no poi ci accusano di far cricca
> e ci bannano per rivelazione privata di ricette gastronomiche
> ...


 mi è venuta un 'improvvisa orticaria alle continue battutine sibilline che indicano una supposta alleanza di pensiero.
immagino che chi è in possesso di un minimo d'intelligenza legga tre persone ben diverse fra te , me e marì...
e non si vuole vedere che con le "traditrici" , chi più chi meno, c'è anche simpatia e feeling...
ma si vorrebbe creare una divisione che non esiste.


----------



## Amoremio (30 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi è venuta un 'improvvisa orticaria alle continue battutine sibilline che indicano una supposta alleanza di pensiero.
> immagino che chi è in possesso di un minimo d'intelligenza legga tre persone ben diverse fra te , me e marì...
> e non si vuole vedere che con le "traditrici" , chi più chi meno, c'è anche simpatia e feeling...
> ma *si vorrebbe creare una divisione che non esiste*.


s'è detto 
s'è ripetuto

c'è poco altro da fare

ma a qualcuno interessa portare avanti questa tesi

che poi, nel tempo, molti di coloro che per strade diverse la pensavano in un certo modo siano stati allontanati con modi e argomenti fantasiosi è un altro dato di fatto 

ma credo che per marì potrebbe essere diverso
periodicamente chiedeva lei di essere cancellata
o può essere che alcuni dei suoi post di ieri siano stati segnalati


PS "sibilline" un par di palle, comunque


----------



## Sterminator (30 Marzo 2011)

beh comunque per me il rifarsi una verginita' co' sto sistema....


----------



## Amoremio (30 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> beh comunque per me il rifarsi una verginita' co' sto sistema....


----------

